# 40% off Smith & Wesson



## Gypsy (Dec 21, 2009)

My brother belongs to a gun forum and sent this to me.

One gun per year at 40% off for active duty and retired service personnel.  There's a form in the thread, also someone wrote to the company and they posted her response and contact info.  It's legit. 

http://smith-wessonforum.com/s-w-re...98-military-gets-40-off-purchase-one-gun.html


----------



## 8'Duece (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm not retired, just an Honorably Discharged Veteran. 

40% off of an M&P Series .45 may be a great deal. Damn.


----------



## pardus (Dec 21, 2009)

8'Duece said:


> I'm not retired, just an Honorably Discharged Veteran.
> 
> 40% off of an M&P Series .45 may be a great deal. Damn.


 
They will prob still include you mate. 

Ask them, they can only say no. :2c:


----------



## txpj007 (Dec 21, 2009)

got this same email from a weapons instructor at work the other day...seemed legit but cant vouch.  it cant hurt to look into.  i just dont have the cash.


----------



## 8'Duece (Dec 22, 2009)

I sent an email and got the "NO" response to veterans.  

Which one of you is going to purchase an M&P for me ? with my money of course.


----------



## pardus (Dec 22, 2009)

8'Duece said:


> I sent an email and got the "NO" response to veterans.
> 
> Which one of you is going to purchase an M&P for me ? with my money of course.


 
HUH, that sucks. 

Guess business ain't too bad then.


----------



## Gypsy (Dec 22, 2009)

txpj007 said:


> got this same email from a weapons instructor at work the other day...seemed legit but cant vouch.  it cant hurt to look into.  i just dont have the cash.


 
There's an email someone posted (in the link above) with the S&W contact name and number...it's legit. :)


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 22, 2009)

8'Duece said:


> I sent an email and got the "NO" response to veterans.
> 
> Which one of you is going to purchase an M&P for me ? with my money of course.


 
I second that I need a J frame


----------



## 8'Duece (Dec 22, 2009)

Polar Bear said:


> I second that I need a J frame



Actually for me, that would be a better investment than another semi-auto pistol.  I'm thinking bumping up to .357 Mag.


----------



## Olive Drab (Dec 22, 2009)

i want a 45 colt revolver.  them and those stupid locks!


----------



## Centermass (Dec 23, 2009)

Appears there is a time limit and the offer expires at the end of this year- I would hurry on this one. 

Nothing like an M&P15 for 650.00

Thanks Gypsy.


----------



## Gypsy (Dec 23, 2009)

Actually J, according to S & W you can purchase one per calendar year with that discount...so yes, for this year the last day to purchase would be 31 Dec.  You could then buy another in 2010 but then have to wait another calendar year.

 And it's free shipping.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 23, 2009)

I would not buy the MP 9mm. I was not happy at all with it! I have not shot the .40S&W or the 45ACP, I have shot a buddies 1911 that was really nice...:2c:

I would love a 4inch ported barrel 686, my dad has one that is fun as hell to shoot... Not a good night pistol though!


----------



## Totentanz (Dec 23, 2009)

Does anyone have experience with their 22LR version of the M-4, the M&P15-22?

http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...ted=tech&isFirearm=Y&parent_category_rn=33803


----------



## pardus (Dec 23, 2009)

Totentanz said:


> Does anyone have experience with their 22LR version of the M-4, the M&P15-22?
> 
> http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...ted=tech&isFirearm=Y&parent_category_rn=33803


 
Nope, but I have to ask why bother when you can get a 22LR drop in kit for an AR (Ive used one, good fun and the same drills as the 5.56), best of both worlds. :2c:


----------



## 8'Duece (Dec 23, 2009)

pardus said:


> Nope, but I have to ask why bother when you can get a 22LR drop in kit for an AR (Ive used one, good fun and the same drills as the 5.56), best of both worlds. :2c:



I have agree with this post.  Drop in uppers and mags are your best bet on a your lower.  You'll save a ton of money on ammunition costs and it's a lot of fun to burn more ammo than you can with the costs of 5.56. 

Two cents.


----------



## EATIII (Dec 23, 2009)

8'Duece said:


> I have agree with this post.  Drop in uppers and mags are your best bet on a your lower.  You'll save a ton of money on ammunition costs and it's a lot of fun to burn more ammo than you can with the costs of 5.56.
> 
> Two cents.



Are you off your meds? Pardus  was talking about a 22 bolt, and 22 mags. I have that and it ROCKS! why spend 600 for the upper when you already have one and all you need is a bolt and mags? I will look for the link but one of our members did a really good analysis on it.

My Bad, it was just on the 22 upper, However I can hit 5" circles out to 200m and shoot 2" circles out to 25m all day long with a drop in BOLT, it works for me!

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?19645-Spike-s-Tactical-22-upper


----------



## pardus (Dec 23, 2009)

Yeah I meant what EAT said, my bad.
EAT, what's the story with the barrel when you use 22LR?


----------



## 8'Duece (Dec 23, 2009)

EATIII said:


> Are you off your meds? Pardus  was talking about a 22 bolt, and 22 mags. I have that and it ROCKS! why spend 600 for the upper when you already have one and all you need is a bolt and mags? I will look for the link but one of our members did a really good analysis on it.
> 
> My Bad, it was just on the 22 upper, However I can hit 5" circles out to 200m and shoot 2" circles out to 25m all day long with a drop in BOLT, it works for me!
> 
> http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?19645-Spike-s-Tactical-22-upper



Oooooops 

My SA was in the toilet. 

Yeah, the bolt and mags make more sense, but I'm interested also in the 5.56 chamber and .22Lr cartridges.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 23, 2009)

The only thing that sucks about the bolt and magazine 22 conversion kits is if you have a 1x7 twist your accuracy just went to oober shit… The 40gr round in a 1x7 twist tumbles and is not worth a damn past 50yards. You can get by with a 1x9 twist but it’s still going to be sloppy. 

I like the replacement uppers b/c you can get them in 1x16 twist and that gives you excellent accuracy. The bolt is built for the upper and the chamber is an actual 22 cal chamber. That makes for better feeding and operation. 

The conversion kits are great for a cheap way to plink at 25 yards, but if your looking for something to supplement your training, your better off forking over the extra $300 for a full upper that will function and be accurate IMO…


----------



## RustyShackleford (Dec 24, 2009)

There are manufacturers out there who offer good discounts to LE and military.  However, if you do your research and pay attention to sales at your local gun shops, you can get the same firearms at nearly the same discount prices without the 30-150 day wait you will deal with when ordering from the manufacturers who are way behind with orders.  PB, that is how I got my S&W 442.


----------



## Totentanz (Dec 25, 2009)

pardus said:


> Nope, but I have to ask why bother when you can get a 22LR drop in kit for an AR (Ive used one, good fun and the same drills as the 5.56), best of both worlds. :2c:


 
Looking at this angle mostly b/c of the costs.  I've thought a few times about dropping the change for an AR, but usually balked due to higher priority items on the budget.


----------

